# Participio pasado/adjectivo



## Jack79

Hola a todos, 

Aún no consigo entender bien por qué en algunos casos se utiliza el participio pasado como adjectivo en el portugués y en otros no.

Por ejemplo:

Estoy cansado = Fico cansado

Estoy asustado = Fico assustado

Estoy sorprendido = Fico (surpreendido) surpreso

Estoy confundido = Fico (confundido) confuso.

Estaba hablando con un amigo sobre fútbol y el me contó de un jugador que _foi expulso_ del campo y luego _suspenso_. 

Porqué não foi _expulsado e_ _suspendido_?


----------



## Vanda

Nem todos os verbos fazem o particípio do mesmo modo, Jack. Os verbos irregulares são como são, irregulares.  Resta consultar a conjugação dos verbos para descobrir as formas corretas. Isso fica fácil com a ajuda da internet. É só conjugar seu verbo aqui.


----------



## Tomby

Por otra parte, hay verbos con participios duplos, regulares e irregulares como ha dicho Vanda. Los regulares se suelen utilizar para la formación de los tiempos compuestos de las voz activa con los auxiliares _ter_ y _haver_.
Ex.: "_Eu tenho *entregado* toda a minha vida ao desporto_".
Los irregulares son usados preferentemente para formar la voza pasiva con los auxiliares _ser_ y _estar_ (también con _ficar_, _ir_, _andar_, etc.).
Ex.: "_A carta foi *entregue* pelo carteiro_".
En todas las gramáticas hay una lista de los _particípios duplos_.
Espero haber ajudado.
TT.


----------



## Tomby

Aquí pongo una lista de los principales _particípios duplos_ de los _verbos abundantes_: click
TT.


----------



## Outsider

De facto, Jack, os casos que refere são mais propriamente de verbos que têm dois particípios, um regular, usado com os verbos auxiliares "ter" e "haver" (voz activa), e outro irregular, usado com os verbos copulativos "ser", "estar" e "ficar" (voz passiva).

Discussão anterior.


----------



## Uticens678

Bom-dia pessoal!Eu li a lista que "postou" o Outsider (lhe agradeço muitíssimo),mas alguns verbos nessa lista parecem não ter qualquer particípio duplo (pelos menos eu não o encontrei usando o "dicionário Priberam" : http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/ ;tais verbos são os seguintes :acender,anexar,benzer,desenvolver,despertar,distinguir,encher,envolver,enxugar,erigir,expelir,findar,fixar,incluir,isentar,juntar,limpar,malquerer,misturar,murchar,ocultar,secar,segurar,suprimir,tingir,vagar.Isto quer dizer que frases como "o projeto foi desenvolto","a rapariga foi desperta","o livro foi impresso" etc. são agramaticais?


----------



## Uticens678

Explico-me melhor: se vocês procurarem no "Dicionario Priberam" o verbo secar,por exemplo,encontrarão o paradigma,a conjugação completa do verbo: o problema é que neste site o paradigma di secar ( e de todos os verbos que pus na lista cá acima) tem só *um *particípio(seco), não dois, enquanto por exemplo neste mesmo site o verbo salvar tem quer o particípio regular (salvado) quer o irregular (salvo);a coisa ainda mais estranhaé que nesta página do site http://www.flip.pt/Duvidas-Linguisticas/Duvida-Linguistica.aspx?DID=1034 faz-se referência ao particípio seco no caso de "_a loiça foi seca com um pano"_.Eu não percebo...


----------



## gvergara

Está certo disoo, Uticens? Eu vejo dois no site


----------



## Uticens678

Estou:isto é o que aparece se eu clicar:



IndicativoPresentePret. PerfeitoPret. ImperfeitoPret. Mais-Que-PerfeitoFuturoseco
secas
seca
secamos
secais
secamsequei
secaste
secou
secámos
secamos
secastes
secaramsecava
secavas
secava
secávamos
secáveis
secavamsecara
secaras
secara
secáramos
secáreis
secaramsecarei
secarás
secará
secaremos
secareis
secarãoConjuntivoInfinitivoPresentePret. ImperfeitoFuturoPessoalImpessoalseque
seques
seque
sequemos
sequeis
sequemsecasse
secasses
secasse
secássemos
secásseis
secassemsecar
secares
secar
secarmos
secardes
secaremsecar
secares
secar
secarmos
secardes
secaremsecarCondicionalImperativoGerúndioParticípio PassadoAfirmativoNegativo (_não, nunca_)secaria
secarias
secaria
secaríamos
secaríeis
secariamseca
seque
sequemos
secai
sequemseques
seque
sequemos
sequeis
sequemsecandosecado

Eu não vejo particípio irregular nenhum,enquanto com salvar o vejo:



IndicativoPresentePret. PerfeitoPret. ImperfeitoPret. Mais-Que-PerfeitoFuturosalvo
salvas
salva
salvamos
salvais
salvamsalvei
salvaste
salvou
salvámos
salvamos
salvastes
salvaramsalvava
salvavas
salvava
salvávamos
salváveis
salvavamsalvara
salvaras
salvara
salváramos
salváreis
salvaramsalvarei
salvarás
salvará
salvaremos
salvareis
salvarãoConjuntivoInfinitivoPresentePret. ImperfeitoFuturoPessoalImpessoalsalve
salves
salve
salvemos
salveis
salvemsalvasse
salvasses
salvasse
salvássemos
salvásseis
salvassemsalvar
salvares
salvar
salvarmos
salvardes
salvaremsalvar
salvares
salvar
salvarmos
salvardes
salvaremsalvarCondicionalImperativoGerúndioParticípio PassadoAfirmativoNegativo (_não, nunca_)salvaria
salvarias
salvaria
salvaríamos
salvaríeis
salvariamsalva
salve
salvemos
salvai
salvemsalves
salve
salvemos
salveis
salvemsalvandosalvado
salvo

De qualquer jeito,obrigado por teres respondido!


----------



## Uticens678

Ou por exemplo com desenvolver,que fica na lista que postou o Outsider : http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/Conjugar.aspx?pal=desenvolver


IndicativoPresentePret. PerfeitoPret. ImperfeitoPret. Mais-Que-PerfeitoFuturodesenvolvo
desenvolves
desenvolve
desenvolvemos
desenvolveis
desenvolvem
desenvolvi
desenvolveste
desenvolveu
desenvolvemos
desenvolvestes
desenvolveram
desenvolvia
desenvolvias
desenvolvia
desenvolvíamos
desenvolvíeis
desenvolviam
desenvolvera
desenvolveras
desenvolvera
desenvolvêramos
desenvolvêreis
desenvolveram
desenvolverei
desenvolverás
desenvolverá
desenvolveremos
desenvolvereis
desenvolverão
ConjuntivoInfinitivoPresentePret. ImperfeitoFuturoPessoalImpessoaldesenvolva
desenvolvas
desenvolva
desenvolvamos
desenvolvais
desenvolvam
desenvolvesse
desenvolvesses
desenvolvesse
desenvolvêssemos
desenvolvêsseis
desenvolvessem
desenvolver
desenvolveres
desenvolver
desenvolvermos
desenvolverdes
desenvolverem
desenvolver
desenvolveres
desenvolver
desenvolvermos
desenvolverdes
desenvolverem
desenvolverCondicionalImperativoGerúndioParticípio PassadoAfirmativoNegativo (_não, nunca_)desenvolveria
desenvolverias
desenvolveria
desenvolveríamos
desenvolveríeis
desenvolveriam
desenvolve
desenvolva
desenvolvamos
desenvolvei
desenvolvam
desenvolvas
desenvolva
desenvolvamos
desenvolvais
desenvolvam
desenvolvendo
desenvolvido


----------



## Istriano

Uticens678 said:


> Explico-me melhor: se vocês procurarem no "Dicionario Priberam" o verbo secar,por exemplo,encontrarão o paradigma,a conjugação completa do verbo: o problema é que neste site o paradigma di secar ( e de todos os verbos que pus na lista cá acima) tem só *um *particípio(seco), não dois, enquanto por exemplo neste mesmo site o verbo salvar tem quer o particípio regular (salvado) quer o irregular (salvo);a coisa ainda mais estranhaé que nesta página do site http://www.flip.pt/Duvidas-Linguisticas/Duvida-Linguistica.aspx?DID=1034 faz-se referência ao particípio seco no caso de "_a loiça foi seca com um pano"_.Eu não percebo...



Pode procurar aqui: http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital

O uso dos particípios depende das preferências locais e até dos gostos pessoais.
Por exemplo, no Brasil se diz: _Fiquei surpreso. Fui pego_ _de surpresa_,
e em Portugal não. Me parece que em Portugal usam muitos particípios regulares onde a gente prefere o particípio irregular.

Eu uso mais ou menos assim:

_Ele já havia/foi aceito/eleito/entregue/expulso/pago/pego.

Ele já havia salvado o arquivo._
_ Ele já havia salvo muitas vidas._

_ ---

_


> há vários casos em que a forma irregular pode ser usada também na voz ativa. É o que acontece, por exemplo, com os verbos *ganhar* (Nós *tínhamos ganho* o primeiro jogo), *gastar* (Ele *tinha gasto* todas as suas economias), *pagar* (ele já *havia pago* a conta). Ora, o mesmo ocorre com os verbos pegar e aceitar. Então se pode dizer "Ele *havia pego* o livro" e "Por *ter aceito* o convite..."


*Havia pego ou havia pegado?*_
http://jovempan.uol.com.br/sos-lingua-portuguesa/noticia/havia+pego+ou+havia+pegado+-139641,,0 
_


----------



## Uticens678

Peço desculpa a todos:eu enganei-me,eu queria dizer era a lista que postou o Tomby [Aquí pongo una lista de los principales _particípios duplos de los verbos abundantes: __click__]_(e não o Outsider) parece conter erros.Este é o contéudo da ligação:


PARTICÍPIOSDUPLOS
Existem verbos (a nomenclatura gramatical oficial do Brasil chama-os de“verbos abundantes”) que têm “particípios duplos”: um REGULAR e outro IRREGULAR.
O verbo EXPULSAR, por exemplo, é um “verbo abundante”:
Particípio REGULAR: expulsado,
Particípio IRREGULAR: expulso.


— Professor(perguntou uma taquígrafa muito dedicada ao estudos dos Módulos),quando é que eu usarei um e outro?
— Muito,muito fácil — respondeu o professor:
Com TER e HAVER você vai usar o particípio REGULAR;
com SER e ESTAR, o particípio IRREGULAR.
— Mas,professor — continuou a aluna — eu tenho medo de confundir...Existe um modo prático de memorizar essa regra?
— Existe:chama-se “processo mnemotécnico”, que facilita a assimilação de qualquer regra. Em relação ao correto uso dos particípios duplos, guarde apenas a palavra
SE I


Ser Estar Irregular


----------



## Uticens678

*INFINITIVO*
 *PARTICÍPIO*
*REGULAR*
 *PARTICÍPIO*
*IRREGULAR*
 aceitar
 aceitado
 aceito
 acender
 acendido
 aceso
 anexar
 anexado
 anexo
 benzer
 benzido
 bento
 desenvolver
 desenvolvido
 desenvolto
 despertar
 despertado
 desperto
 dispersar
 dispersado
 disperso
 distinguir
 distinguido
 distinto
 eleger
 elegido
 eleito
 emergir
 emergido
 emerso
 encher
 enchido
 cheio
 entregar
 entregado
 entregue
 envolver
 envolvido
 envolto
 enxugar
 enxugado
 enxuto
 erigir
 erigido
 ereto
 expelir
 expelido
 expulso
 expressar
 expressado
 expresso
 exprimir
 exprimido
 expresso
 expulsar
 expulsado
 expulso
 extinguir
 extinguido
 extinto
 findar
 findado
 findo
 fixar
 fixado
 fixo
 fritar
 fritado
 frito
 ganhar
 ganhado
 ganho
 gastar
 gastado
 gasto
 imergir
 imergido
 imerso


----------



## Uticens678

*INFINITIVO*
 *PARTICÍPIO*
*REGULAR*
 *PARTICÍPIO*
*IRREGULAR*
 imprimir
 imprimido
 impresso
 incluir
 incluído
 incluso
 isentar
 isentado
 isento
 juntar
 juntado
 junto
 limpar
 limpado
 limpo
 malquerer
 malquerido
 malquisto
 matar
 matado
 morto
 misturar
 misturado
 misto
 morrer
 morrido
 morto
 murchar
 murchado
 murcho
 ocultar
 ocultado
 oculto
 omitir
 omitido
 omisso
 pagar
 pagado
 pago
 pegar
 pegado
 pego
 prender
 prendido
 preso
 romper
 rompido
 roto
 salvar
 salvado
 salvo
 secar
 secado
 seco
 segurar
 segurado
 seguro
 soltar
 soltado
 solto
 submergir
 submergido
 submerso
 sujeitar
 sujeitado
 sujeito
 suprimir
 suprimido
 supresso
 suspender
 suspendido
 suspenso
 tingir
 tingido
 tinto
 vagar
 vagado
 vago


----------



## Uticens678

Ora,o problema é isto : o texto que precede essa lista de verbos diz que"Com ter e haver o particípio é regular,com ser e estar irregular.Dúvida: não será que alguns dos presumidos "partícipios"na lista são na verdade simplesmente adjetivos derivados por partícipios do latim,isto quer dizer que podem ser empregados coma"estar"amasanãoacom""ser"?Euacontroleiacadaapartícipioada lista noasiteadosdicionarioaPriberam[http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/],becdestesdoseverbos: acender,anexar,benzer,desenvolver,despertar,distinguir,encher,envolver,enxugar,erigir,expelir,findar,fixar,incluir,isentar,juntar,limpar,malquerer,misturar,murchar,ocultar,secar,segurar,suprimir,tingir,vagar tinham só um particípio irregular, enquanto os demais tinham dois:dispersar tinha "dispersado" e "disperso",espressar tinha"expressado" e "expresso", ganhar tinha "ganhado"e "ganho".Acho que as possibilidades são tres: 1)o dicionario on-line é errado; 2)a lista é errada, o melhor _inexata_,porque não distingue entre verdadeiros particípios irregulares e simples adjetivos de origem verbal 3)Há muitas diferenças entre a variedade europeia e americana do português e uma destas variedades usa muitos mais particípios irregulares do que a outra.Precisaria de saber qual destas possibilidades seja a certa para entender se é correto dizer frases como "o projeto foi desenvolvido"ou "o projeto foi desenvolto", "a cidade foi envolvida pela neblina" ou "a cidade foi envolta pela neblina"etc.Alguém poderia me ajuder com isto?Muitissimo obrigado!!!


----------



## Uticens678

Olá!Uma outra coisa:se a  não é compreensível,se faz favor mo digam;neste caso,irei fazer a mesma pergunta no sub-forum *Português (Portuguese)*

em italiano,porque provavelmente ainda não sou capaz de formular perguntas complexas (nem em português nem em espanhol ) Obrigado a todos !!!


----------

